# Smoothies



## jp61 (May 17, 2013)

Anyone here like to drink smoothies?

I'm really starting to love these things. Started making them on a regular basis last year. Nothing fancy, but delicious and refreshing.

Made my strawberry banana smoothie tonight...













2013-05-17_21-31-37_566.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


















2013-05-17_21-35-46_514.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


















2013-05-17_21-36-20_662.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


















2013-05-17_21-36-50_593.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


















2013-05-17_21-37-43_500.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


















2013-05-17_21-38-21_910.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (May 17, 2013)

Looks delicious!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 17, 2013)

I purchased a blendtec blender a while ago and it came with TONs of great recipes and we love having them. Ill have to post some


----------



## jp61 (May 17, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Looks delicious!


Thanks Pops!

They are delicious.


bmudd14474 said:


> I purchased a blendtec blender a while ago and it came with TONs of great recipes and we love having them. Ill have to post some


lol.... mine probably came with some recipes also, I'll have to go look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking forward to the recipes! I just throw stuff in there that sounds good.....haven't made a bad one yet.


----------

